
The WhatsApp Architecture Facebook Bought for $19B (2014) - oskarth
http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/2/26/the-whatsapp-architecture-facebook-bought-for-19-billion.html
======
oskarth
There's an article at the front page about WhatsApp and how they manage to do
a lot with a little. Unfortunately, it doesn't go into much technical detail.
I figured this article is more appropriate for the HN audience.

This is also a good article with a slightly different focus:
[http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/3/31/how-whatsapp-
grew-...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/3/31/how-whatsapp-grew-to-
nearly-500-million-users-11000-cores-an.html)

